# Does Anybody know about Shop-Vac hose connectors?



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I bought a couple of Shop-Vac 12-ft x 1-1/2-in Premium Hoses which are great and I love them, but one was a little too long for my Miter saw so I cut it to size. I’m looking for the screw-on Shop-Vac hose connectors so I can utilize the piece I cut off, but I can’t find them anywhere. 

Maybe I’m searching for the wrong nomenclature or something. Anyway I need to do something although the screw in connector is really nice.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

I find regular old hose clamps work better than the internally threaded fittings anyhow, for what its worth.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Gilgaron said:


> I find regular old hose clamps work better than the internally threaded fittings anyhow, for what its worth.


What do you use to seal off the grove for the inside thread?


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

I feel your pain. Shop-Vac is one of the least customer friendly companies on the planet. I stumbled across a screw in connector for the 2 1/2 inch hose at Lowes one day so I bought it even though I didn't need it yet. A few months later I did the same thing you did, cut the hose to set up a "permanent" connection to my miter saw, then saved the hose with the "purchased on speculation" connector for a "spare" 9 foot hose. Good luck.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I finally found out what its called and found one at Sears and Amazon, but its almost as much as a whole new hose. 
The 1 1/2 inch hose "Cuff" at Amazon is $17 including shipping and I paid $32 for the whole hose with adapters at Lowe's. I just can't bring myself to pay that much and will be looking for an alternative. Maybe our friends in China will see this and come up with a cheaper version. :shifty:


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Check the auto parts store for exhaust pipe reducers/adapters.


----------



## philmy (Aug 11, 2013)

Try Mc Master Carr part # http://www.mcmaster.com/#5397K18 they have an app for I pad or you can goggle McMaster.com. They don't tell you what shipping cost till they send it. Usually around 6 bucks for some thing that small. This place has all kinds of stuff, some time it's hard to search if you don't know the right name of what you're looking for.
Phil


----------



## kay malo (Jun 19, 2014)

nothing fit so made them with old plastic pill bottles I drilled an 1" whole in bottom. The top fit into the one. I had to sand the plastic thread a little for the 2nd one


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I’m thinking about buying another hose kit with all the fittings because there is a screw-in swivel that could work. There is a weird screw-in fitting connection on one end that I’m not sure what it fits it and looks like it might be an adapter for a Rigid Vacuum, but I think I can modify it to work. Plus I can always use another hose. 
I used the one I had on a 5 gal Separator Baffle for my Miter Saw and I lost another one I had.


----------



## kay malo (Jun 19, 2014)

To elaborate: I used plastic pill bottles from Walmart. I cut a hole in the bottom with a 1 inch spade bit. I made 4 radial cuts going out to the edge of the bottom with a jigsaw (like a Sunburst). The vacuum hose fit tightly in this hole. The top of the bottle slid all the way into the opening of one machine To make it fit into a machine with a smaller opening I had to sand down some of the threads on the plastic I thought about using other bottles such as water bottles. The plastic on the pill container however is heavier. There is very little if any sawdust leakage


----------

